# Greetings from Las Vegas!



## salsa88 (Apr 14, 2008)

Hello! How is everyone? 
I'm a 19 year old lighting student at the collage of southern Nevada working on joining my local IATSE and soon to be working on my BA for lighting design. I'm young but have 3 years of lighting experience as a stage electrician at a professional theater in St. George Utah and just moved here to Las Vegas, NV a few months ago. I've worked on many concerts that include "The Beach Boys", "Air Supply", "donny osmond" and many others. I'm looking for any advise you can give a young lighting technician thats trying to make it on his own in Las Vegas!


----------



## musictom (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: Greating from las Vegas!*

Life is good.


----------



## Grog12 (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: Greating from las Vegas!*

St George? You must know Joe!


----------



## gafftaper (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: Greating from las Vegas!*

St. George? Ever drive down to "Toroweap" or "Tuweap"? 

I've been out there twice and love it. Yet to find many who have been out there. Nothing like camping twenty feet from the edge of the Grand Canyon and only seeing one other car of tourists all day. 

Welcome to the Booth! We have a high school student from Vegas "Mstoldal" and one of our mods derekleffew is a big shot lighting pro who works on the strip. He isn't allowed to talk publicly about where he works. My guess is this is because he's either into timeshare sales or he passes out those little flyers. 

There's lots of great information here and... as you may have noticed we have some fun now and then too. Use the search function, there's a ton of info in the archives. If I were you I would get to know Derek and take all the advice he has to offer... especially on how to flip the flyers in your hand to draw attention to yourself.


----------



## derekleffew (Apr 15, 2008)

Welcome to the Booth, salsa88. Over 400 middle managers will soon be selling timeshares or handing out questionable pamphlets. And yet the company continues construction on the $8.1 billion CityCenter. 

Continuing on my tradition as grammar/spelling police, you may want to consider an English class at CSN, in addition to stagecraft. It's "college," not "collage;" and "advice," not "advise." And I've changed the thread title from "Greating" to "Greetings."

gafftaper, as to the cards, it's called the "snap," and there IS an art to it. Perfect job for an actor, who needs the rejection on a regular basis.


----------



## gafftaper (Apr 15, 2008)

That Salsa is why we love Derek. He's harsh but [-]fair[/-] [-]fare[/-] faire. He's not picking on you. His pet peeve around here is all the young folks coming through the Booth who want to be professionals but have trouble with their spelling and grammar. Don't forget the basics my friend! It's important to your image that you can write a sentence that makes sense and is spelled correctly. Personally I have a minor reading disorder which makes spelling very difficult... I also have a masters degree. a long time ago I got a dictionary and spell checker and I learned to use them both. 

Derek a few years back when the pamphlet brigades were at maximum strength, we went to Vegas with a group of friends headed for a few days. Our group worked hard to make sure that the sheltered innocent girl in the group was alway positioned in a way that she had to deal with the pamphlet brigade. She just kept accepting them and was shocked and horrified every time to see what they contained every time. It took about a day and a half for her to realize that the next one wouldn't be an ad for a sale at the Fashion Mall and she could just not take them. Meanwhile the guys in the back of the group saved them for reading materials later. 

As for "Would you like to see a show for free tomorrow night?" 
I like to use. "Nope, I'm leaving in 3 minutes for the airport."


----------



## What Rigger? (Apr 15, 2008)

Salsa-
You've worked Air Supply already? Am I correct in guessing you're on the Orleans/Suncoast crew? If so, how's Mary, Jon and Clay?

Sometimes, when knee-deep in sh*t on gigs here in So Cal, I long for the day of my goodtime home in Summerlin. A typical day: set up the monitors/side fills, stack backline when band arrives, lunch, looooong soundcheck/rehearsal, dinner, doors, show, changeover to 'club' then clock out, then BAR!!! Literally, we would go downstairs to clock out, cover the logo on our shirts with black gaff and go straight to the bar outside the showroom. 

Good times!!!

720 has a test? The hell you say! 504 takes almost anyone.


----------



## What Rigger? (Apr 15, 2008)

gafftaper said:


> That Salsa is why we love Derek. He's harsh but [-]fair[/-] [-]fare[/-] faire. He's not picking on you. His pet peeve around here is all the young folks coming through the Booth who want to be professionals but have trouble with their spelling and grammar. Don't forget the basics my friend! It's important to your image that you can write a sentence that makes sense and is spelled correctly. Personally I have a minor reading disorder which makes spelling very difficult... I also have a masters degree. a long time ago I got a dictionary and spell checker and I learned to use them both.
> Derek a few years back when the pamphlet brigades were at maximum strength, we went to Vegas with a group of friends headed for a few days. Our group worked hard to make sure that the sheltered innocent girl in the group was alway positioned in a way that she had to deal with the pamphlet brigade. She just kept accepting them and was shocked and horrified every time to see what they contained every time. It took about a day and a half for her to realize that the next one wouldn't be an ad for a sale at the Fashion Mall and she could just not take them. Meanwhile the guys in the back of the group saved them for reading materials later.
> As for "Would you like to see a show for free tomorrow night?"
> I like to use. "Nope, I'm leaving in 3 minutes for the airport."




Ah yes, the free smut!


----------



## Spikesgirl (Apr 15, 2008)

Welcome to Control Booth, Salsa! My advice to getting and making a career in Glitter Gulch is to be willing to work very hard at whatever job you're offered. Be the first to volunteer to do a crappy job, be the last to leave. You're in a town with hundreds of folks wanting your job and the competition is ruthless. Learn as much as you can from the seasoned (I didn't say old) workers, not because they are as up-to-date as younger ones, but because they have the connections you need to establish. It's hard and there are dues to pay, but most folks here will agree that it's work the effort to be doing something you love.

Welcome, ask lots of questions and don't be afraid of the guys, they don't bite...hard...

Char5lie


----------



## salsa88 (Apr 15, 2008)

derekleffew said:


> Welcome to the Booth, salsa88. Over 400 middle managers will soon be selling timeshares or handing out questionable pamphlets. And yet the company continues construction on the $8.1 billion CityCenter.
> Continuing on my tradition as grammar/spelling police, you may want to consider an English class at CSN, in addition to stagecraft. It's "college," not "collage;" and "advice," not "advise." And I've changed the thread title from "Greating" to "Greetings."


Thank you, my grammar/spelling has always been my weakness. I will take an English class as soon as my founds pick back up.

Grog12 said:


> St George? You must know Joe!


Yeah, I've worked with him a lot over the last 4 years. Very helpful guy.

What Rigger? said:


> Salsa-
> You've worked Air Supply already? Am I correct in guessing you're on the Orleans/Suncoast crew? If so, how's Mary, Jon and Clay?


I worked there concert at my venue. Sadly, I didn't tour with them.  would love to though.


----------



## gafftaper (Apr 15, 2008)

Spikesgirl said:


> My advice to getting and making a career in Glitter Gulch is to be willing to work very hard at whatever job you're offered. Be the first to volunteer to do a crappy job, be the last to leave.



Actually to have a career at Glitter Gulch you've just got to know how to shake your money maker.


----------



## Grog12 (Apr 15, 2008)

salsa88 said:


> Yeah, I've worked with him a lot over the last 4 years. Very helpful guy.


Wow...maybe its just the distance of the net but that sounds very....unenthusiastic. Next time you see him, tell him Vance from UNLV says hi.
I'm only a year or so removed from Las Vegas, and its my wifes hometown (one of the few born and raised).

If you've worked at that theatre for 4 years then you probably know Mark O'hran and Joe O'Brian too....


gafftaper said:


> Actually to have a career at Glitter Gulch you've just got to know how to shake your money maker.


Don't knock the glitter gulch gaffer....I love that place!!!! If you're going to knock a strip club knock Olympic Gardens.


----------



## Spikesgirl (Apr 15, 2008)

Glitter Gulch is what Renoites use to refer to Vegas - there's no love between the cities - and I just fell back on an old habit (spent 17 years working in Reno).

And believe me, if I was shaking what you're inferring, they would be throwing money for me to stop! I do not have a Demi Moore butt!

Char5lie


----------



## derekleffew (Apr 15, 2008)

gafftaper and Grog12, remember there are impressionable young ones present. ControlBooth is not the place to debate the relative merits of "adult entertainment establishments," or "gentlemen's clubs." Nor is anything about Las Vegas appropriate for anyone under 18, but that's a different rant.


----------



## Grog12 (Apr 15, 2008)

derekleffew said:


> gafftaper and Grog12, remember there are impressionable young ones present. ControlBooth is not the place to debate the relative merits of "adult entertainment establishments," or "gentlemen's clubs." Nor is anything about Las Vegas appropriate for anyone under 18, but that's a different rant.



Fair enough...I guess it's not 95 anymore and Las Disney has given way for Las Cirque instead.

And besides...I swear I was talking about the lighting design and sound reinforcement in both!


----------



## salsa88 (Apr 15, 2008)

Grog12 said:


> Wow...maybe its just the distance of the net but that sounds very....unenthusiastic. Next time you see him, tell him Vance from UNLV says hi.



Sorry if it sounded unenthusiastic I could have worded my words better. I worked with him on a bunch concerts and shows mainly hanging and focusing his designs. he also taught me a lot about lighting design and lighting history. I also worked with brain once or twice I don't think he remembers me lol. I will tell him you said hi I'm going to see him next month.

When did we get on the topic of strip clubs? but hey I wouldn't mind doing the lights at one


----------



## Spikesgirl (Apr 15, 2008)

Salsa88 - 

You can come and run spots for me on "The Full Monty" - we still need one spot op! 

Char5lie


----------



## salsa88 (Apr 15, 2008)

Spikesgirl said:


> Salsa88 -
> You can come and run spots for me on "The Full Monty" - we still need one spot op!
> Char5lie



I sent you a message. Very interested!
Where are you located at?
Thanks


----------



## gafftaper (Apr 15, 2008)

derekleffew said:


> gafftaper and Grog12, remember there are impressionable young ones present. ControlBooth is not the place to debate the relative merits of "adult entertainment establishments," or "gentlemen's clubs." Nor is anything about Las Vegas appropriate for anyone under 18, but that's a different rant.



You wouldn't believe how much time I spent trying to find a link that would make the point and yet seemed somewhat appropriate. And you are right with the transformation of the Pirate show... even the free street entertainment is for adults only. 

Sorry Salsa, you'll have to drive to California to work for Char5lie.


----------



## derekleffew (Apr 15, 2008)

gafftaper said:


> ...And you are right with the transformation of the Pirate show... even the free street entertainment is for adults only. ...


Don't get me started on what they did with _The Sirens of TI_. The Mirage Volcano is currently going through yet another remodel--wonder how they'll "sex that up"? The Fountains of Bellagio are still fairly tame, except for the "Hey, Big Spender" number--it's _almost_ pornographic. Who would have thought that water jets could be dirty?


----------



## gafftaper (Apr 16, 2008)

derekleffew said:


> Don't get me started on what they did with _The Sirens of TI_. The Mirage Volcano is currently going through yet another remodel--wonder how they'll "sex that up"? The Fountains of Bellagio are still fairly tame, except for the "Hey, Big Spender" number--it's _almost_ pornographic. Who would have thought that water jets could be dirty?



Yeah the new TI show was really disappointing. It used to be just a great cool show with a good story, Fun, exciting, adventure. Now they made it sexy but I think the script was written by someone from the porn industry... it's lame.


----------



## salsa88 (Apr 22, 2008)

gafftaper said:


> Yeah the new TI show was really disappointing. It used to be just a great cool show with a good story, Fun, exciting, adventure. Now they made it sexy but I think the script was written by someone from the porn industry... it's lame.



Thats very true


----------

